# Trail Cam Pics



## riverrat174 (Aug 27, 2013)

I just thought I would post these. I am bow hunting for the first time in YEARS, so excited is a bit of an understatement. This was my first cam check. I will be back out tomorrow to check again.


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow! Great pics!

That first one is a trophy!


----------



## Paul Marx (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice deer . No lease this year  , I guess I'll just be shooting hogs out back of the house. We have a pecan orchard that sure attracts them bastadges .


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327689#p327689 said:


> Paul Marx » 28 Aug 2013 11:52 am[/url]"] I guess I'll just be shooting hogs out back of the house



I only wish....... :lol:


----------



## Paul Marx (Aug 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327702#p327702 said:


> Jim » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327689#p327689 said:
> ...




No you don't . I'm trying to maintain a park like setting in our orchard , and just bought a $14k lawn mower . They (the %[email protected] pigs ) can still root up the hard azz ground . I don't like getting thrown out of the lawn mower seat from their digging . Fortunatly we can hunt with at night and there's no season on them. I'm just waiting on it to get cooler so the meat doesn't spoil before you can clean it. don't worry , they will be visiting you before long.


----------

